# 1970's Sears Spyder - need catalog pic



## bikemonkey (Oct 18, 2017)

Recently picked this Spyder up in a nearby area - Ser. No. 502459510248991. Thinking it was made by Murray?

It looks like it's in very good condition - just dust, no rust! 24" wheels with a 1.75" Carlisle red striped rim/tire in back and 1 3/8" up front - crazy town.

Seat is perfect - the shifter knob was probably black but looks great as it is. All other parts seem to be correct and present.

Found a lot of info online, other advert. pics all around it and I am building a research album. I would love to find a catalog pic of this exact model but no luck after several hours searching. Can anyone help?

I understand part of the serial number was included in their ads and helps nail down the year it was offered.

Thanks!


----------



## mongeese (Oct 18, 2017)

I may have it in a book with all other muscle bikes of that year era. Can check later.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 18, 2017)

mongeese said:


> I may have it in a book with all other muscle bikes of that year era. Can check later.



Thanks!


----------

